
Apple updates its 12-inch MacBook with faster chip, but no extra USB - jefflinwood
http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-updates-its-12-inch-macbook-faster-chip-rose-gold-but-no-extra-usb/
======
todd8
My wife and I both have to travel. This is my favorite travel computer. At
home, or when working all day on location, I prefer my MBP retina 15. At the
airport, in a plane, or next to bed I like the 12 inch MB.

There is a lot of speculation over the single port. There are a couple of USB
C dongles. One is USB-C to regular USB. The other is USB-C to USB, USB-C, and
HDMI. The later allows charging the MB while using USB and connecting a
monitor. I keep a little zip up with my Apple USB-C charger and the larger
dongle. I leave the charger and dongle at home if getting coffee with my MB.
On the road I carry the little zip up bag with charger and dongle. Even
carrying both is lighter than any other laptop charger I have. (The USB-C
charger is only a bit bigger than an iPad charger.)

------
acangiano
I see this laptop as a "more productive iPad". I have a main MacBook Pro 15"
that is permanently attached to two monitors, and a bunch of other devices.
Having a secondary laptop that I can use on the go or in bed, without
detaching the existing one, would be nice. So far I've been using my iPad for
that purpose, but the 12" MacBook would provide me with a significantly nicer
experience. At least for any task that isn't content consumption. For my use
case, the single USB port is not an issue (as much as I otherwise dislike
laptops with only a couple of USB ports).

~~~
nerdb4itwascool
I stopped using my iPad completely when I got the new Macbook. it's just as
light, the screen is better, it's more comfortable to hold, and the keyboard
is fantastic.

------
rm_-rf_slash
They don't learn anymore, do they?

The single port was a horrible failure. I'm sure their shareholders enjoyed
the thought of every single MacBook owner buying one of those multi-adapter
cables, but that was a mistake my family only needs to make once.

This makes me sad. I love Apple. I love their products. I loved working there,
a lot. But stories like these make me think they are calcifying into what
Microsoft was in the 00s.

Once things like Magic Leap are mainstream, there is zero guarantee Apple will
remain relevant at all.

EDIT: Since everyone is ripping on me for not considering every single
possible use case, here's my response:

The problem is not that Apple made a lighter laptop with limited uses, it is
that this laptop is crowding out better options for people - particularly
employees who are assigned computers - who clearly need more. I see people all
the time being assigned new MacBooks and who need the extra adapters, and
those same people come back and complain that the adapters break! I don't get
why companies buy them buy the bulk, unless apple is pushing some amazing
deals.

~~~
akamaka
Your comments are usually good, but this one reads like something from the
fanboys on MacRumors. It might not be right for you, but I haven't seen any
evidence of the single port being a failure in the market.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
I and everyone I know who has used single-port MacBooks have expressed
frustration with the need to swap cables or use the adapter, which among my
family members has broken twice, and not for lack of proper use or storage.

I never really understood why it is better for the consumer to be either
inconvenienced or out an extra $70 for an unattractive dongle. It's like if a
wedding dowry was a facelift and a boob job, except the groom has to pay for
it.

~~~
droithomme
Well you don't just need the dongle with its generous one USB port, you also
need a USB hub to connect to the dongle.

~~~
nerdb4itwascool
I have the dongle with USB, HDMI and USB-C. I have not hit a scenario where I
was searching for another port, and I've had the machine since launch.

Honestly, it's a great laptop and is far more functional than those (who have
not used one) are lead to believe. My only gripe is video playback can be
laggy with hi-def videos. It sounds like they're trying to fix that problem
with the new model.

